# How difficult is life in Singapore?



## alexleku (Jun 18, 2013)

I just relocated to Singapore and want to know how difficult it is to adjust?
any personal experience


----------



## Galluslass (Mar 27, 2013)

Other than the heat as I come from a coldish country and that everything is so built up and busy, not difficult at all. Easy ace to live as long as you have money.


----------



## blackmarch (Jun 1, 2013)

Public transport is good but peak hour will be quite jammed


----------



## Hail (Jul 1, 2013)

Singapore has the best public transport. Maybe even better than HK


----------



## jason.mantle1 (Jun 4, 2013)

As for me, I didn't find it difficult to adjust because I'd lived in KL for 5 years before moving to Singapore 3 years ago. I think Singapore is the best country in the region for transport, standard of living, healthcare etc, so I enjoy living here despite the relatively high living cost.

Try meeting other expats or make friends with a lot of locals to help you adjust better!


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Offer*

Got an offer - 10K a month with the usual relo, not expat deal though. My train of thought is if you can find a nice home for up to one third of salary then you can do just fine....I figure further out you can get 2BR for 2500-3000 so Im hoping we will be ok, anyway further research to do before I have to confirm.....


----------

